# Saltwater Pond



## kracker (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw a small article in GON a couple of years ago about a saltwater pond that was open for public fishing. Does anyone have any info about it or know where it is?

Thanks,
kracker


----------



## fishinmama (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it on Jekyll Island, Ga. Maybe check the DNR's website or the Jekyll Island website.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jul 24, 2010)

jekyll island when you pay your money to get on the island take first right think it is second road on right look for boat ramp sign it will be on that road


----------



## bighunter23 (Jul 25, 2010)

*saltwater pond*

Yep, it is on Jekyll....I have fished there twice but never caught anything.  It has a few docks that you can fish from.


----------



## Georgiagator (Aug 4, 2010)

there is also a salt water pond at Hickory Mound I;ve caught plenty of big trout, reds and even a black drum that weighed in around 10 pounds  it;s a good walk to it but the fishing is great  Just look out for the sand gnats


----------



## kracker (Aug 4, 2010)

Georgiagator said:


> there is also a salt water pond at Hickory Mound I;ve caught plenty of big trout, reds and even a black drum that weighed in around 10 pounds  it;s a good walk to it but the fishing is great  Just look out for the sand gnats


Thanks for the info!!


----------

